
Show HN: A project management and CRM tool for homeowners - dglass
https://zenhomeowner.com/
======
dglass
Hi everyone,

My wife and I purchased our first home almost two years ago, and I got tired
of managing home projects, contractor contact info, and appliance details via
spreadsheets and notes. I eventually decided to build a site to manage all of
this for us.

Right now you can: * Manage projects and tasks around the house * Store
contact info for plumbers, electricians, landscapers, real estate agents, etc.
* Store Brand, model number, warranty info, and more for all your appliances.
* Store information about your paint colors so you have everything you need to
buy more paint. No more trying to match colors

My next plans for new features are: * Add manuals, photos, PDFs, etc on
projects * Text message or email notifications for recurring tasks * Add
deadlines for projects * Store electrical circuit diagram * Lawn/garden
section to store info on grass, plant care instructions, and garden details

I'd love to hear more about what you think!

~~~
4d66ba06
Looks nice thanks for sharing! Is there a way to export my data? For info I
might need for decades I'd want to have my own personal backup of it.

